# L'eredità con Flavio Insinna: dal 24 settembre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2018)

Torna *L'eredità*, il quiz più longevo della televisione italiana, che da ben 16 anni è l'appuntamento fisso della fascia preserale per i telespettatori di Rai 1 e dove si sfidano sette concorrenti di cui uno solo di loro potrà poi giungere al gioco finale della "Ghigliottina" e tentare di vincere il montepremi. Si tratta della prima edizione dopo la scomparsa di Fabrizio Frizzi, il quale, per volere del suo predecessore Carlo Conti, ne è stato il conduttore per quattro anni fino alla morte avvenuta il 26 marzo 2018 a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale.

Alla conduzione, ci sarà per la prima volta *Flavio Insinna*, noto attore ed ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi, il quale è stato voluto fortemente nel programma dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli. Una scelta, però, che non ha trovato l'appoggio di molti fans del game show e molti di questi, sui social, hanno espresso la loro disapprovazione, visti anche i fuori onda di Affari Tuoi resi noti tempo fa da Striscia la Notizia in cui si vedeva Insinna insultare dei concorrenti.

Confermate le professoresse Eleonora Arosio, Vera Santagata, Laura Dazzi e Chiara Esposito.

Appuntamento da *lunedì 24 settembre*, dalle ore 18:45, su *Rai 1*.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *L'eredità*, il quiz più longevo della televisione italiana, che da ben 16 anni è l'appuntamento fisso della fascia preserale per i telespettatori di Rai 1 e dove si sfidano sette concorrenti di cui uno solo di loro potrà poi giungere al gioco finale della "Ghigliottina" e tentare di vincere il montepremi. Si tratta della prima edizione dopo la scomparsa di Fabrizio Frizzi, il quale, per volere del suo predecessore Carlo Conti, ne è stato il conduttore per quattro anni fino alla morte avvenuta il 26 marzo 2018 a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale.
> 
> Alla conduzione, ci sarà per la prima volta *Flavio Insinna*, noto attore ed ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi, il quale è stato voluto fortemente nel programma dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli. Una scelta, però, che non ha trovato l'appoggio di molti fans del game show e molti di questi, sui social, hanno espresso la loro disapprovazione, visti anche i fuori onda di Affari Tuoi resi noti tempo fa da Striscia la Notizia in cui si vedeva Insinna insultare dei concorrenti.
> 
> ...


.

Inizia oggi. Lo guarderete?  

Se non lo fate siete dei nani di emme  .


----------



## 7vinte (24 Settembre 2018)

Lo guarderò, come sempre


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo guarderò, come sempre


Pure io la prima per curiosità, forse. La fintissima sceneggiata buonista di Insinna che ricorderà Frizzi nei minuti iniziali non è nemmeno quotata.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna *L'eredità*, il quiz più longevo della televisione italiana, che da ben 16 anni è l'appuntamento fisso della fascia preserale per i telespettatori di Rai 1 e dove si sfidano sette concorrenti di cui uno solo di loro potrà poi giungere al gioco finale della "Ghigliottina" e tentare di vincere il montepremi. Si tratta della prima edizione dopo la scomparsa di Fabrizio Frizzi, il quale, per volere del suo predecessore Carlo Conti, ne è stato il conduttore per quattro anni fino alla morte avvenuta il 26 marzo 2018 a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale.
> 
> Alla conduzione, ci sarà per la prima volta *Flavio Insinna*, noto attore ed ex conduttore di Affari Tuoi, il quale è stato voluto fortemente nel programma dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli. Una scelta, però, che non ha trovato l'appoggio di molti fans del game show e molti di questi, sui social, hanno espresso la loro disapprovazione, visti anche i fuori onda di Affari Tuoi resi noti tempo fa da Striscia la Notizia in cui si vedeva Insinna insultare dei concorrenti.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

E' in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

Mammamia conduzione inguardabile! Poi quando parla sembra una caricatura.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

Dio mio, ma come legge le domande questo... A sillabe.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2018)

*Critiche sui social per il modo di condurre di Insinna, giudicato inadatto per L'eredità.*


----------

